# After vaginal birth will I be "stretched out" down there forever?



## Blue_star

After vaginal birth will I be "stretched out" down there forever?

I'm worried about that and that sex will never be the same again.


----------



## TTCinBC

I'd actually like to know too! i had a c-section with my last and may try a vbac this time, so am curious to hear some other ladies answers!


----------



## xx~Lor~xx

Depends on alot of factors, size of baby, how big your baby was, and whether you had any tears etc. But generally it goes back for the majority. I've had two and tbh I can't exactly remember what sex was like before children XD But it is a bit different yes, but not in a horrible way, just different.


----------



## amjon

My husband said he couldn't tell a difference 2 days after Taylor was born (breech), so doesn't stay stretched forever. ;)


----------



## 1eighty

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kegel_exercise

Your friends throughout pregnancy and labour are your Kegel muscles. Improving the tone will help pushing and should help things "snap back" down there too. I was asking my mum all about everything to do with labour and birth, she couldn't have emphasised the need for well-toned Kegels enough!


----------



## Lizzie K

1eighty said:


> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kegel_exercise
> 
> Your friends throughout pregnancy and labour are your Kegel muscles. Improving the tone will help pushing and should help things "snap back" down there too. I was asking my mum all about everything to do with labour and birth, she couldn't have emphasised the need for well-toned Kegels enough!

Yes, do your Kegel exercises! I definitely have no issues with being stretched out down there. There are days when it is actually a bit of a tight squeeze for DH and I've delivered three babies vaginally.


----------



## Mammatotwo

I had one c-sec (breech) and one vbac (with lots of tearing) and I actually think it is tighter now.


----------



## mischaa

iv deliverd 3 babies had 76 stitches after.the one and my parter struggles to finnish inside me as he says its squeezing that tight its stopping it and thats because I did my kegals religeously before and after an still do 5yrs on


----------



## Emma&Freya

If anything im tighter :)


----------



## Bats11

Ive given birth twice vaginally & my whoo ha is tighter, with my second i had 17 stitches so maybe i just got stitched up real good!! But in saying that ive always had a tight whoo ha, i do alot of weight training i really think thats helped keep it all tight!


----------



## Erised

Given birth once, with internal and external stitches required after an episiotomy 
I'm an awful lot tighter now than I was before.


----------



## MummyNovember

My hubby says its tighter down there lol but i dont know if thats the way they stitched me back up (i had an episiotomy!)


----------



## chuck

I've had one EMCS and one VBAC - no stitches in my foof and I can say that although there was certainly a difference a first it was not the wizards sleeve people joke about.

It was no worse just a little squishier was all, and now a year after my VBAC It is totally back to how it was with the tiny exception of my cervix being slightly lower in general but unless you were measuring I dont think anyone would notice that lol


----------



## Cat_pj

Its fine, I think I was a little too tight before, now its just right! I had internal stitches so they didn't 'stitch me up tight' or anything because it was my vaginal wall.


----------



## NaturalMomma

No :) The vaginal opening is like a rubberband, it snaps back (or very close to it) a few days or weeks after birth. Even in a c-section where the woman went into labor, she will still be stretched for a little while down there. Doing squats can help improve your muscles.


----------



## x__amour

My OH says it's tighter! I did have a EMCS though.


----------



## starchild09

I've never given birth yet, but after reading these responses, I'm amazed at the amount of misconception there is out there on that subject. Good to know the enlarged vajajay after birth is more a myth than a rule for most! 

Vaginas are AWESOME! xD


----------



## chuck

https://www.practikel.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/10/312066_10100472223262624_3308479_56753825_1326179276_n.jpeg


----------



## katlin

All I can say is reborn virgin ouch! Definitely not throwing a hotdog down a hallway.


----------



## princess2406

I gave birth 15 weeks ago and suffered 3rd degree tear repaired with dissolvable stitches. My oh says it feels exactley the same as before :thumbup:


----------



## tinkerbelle93

Things went really tight after! It's tighter then it was before.. honestly the whole kfc-family-bucket-crotch thing is such a myth. xx


----------



## starchild09

tinkerbelle93 said:


> Things went really tight after! It's tighter then it was before.. honestly the whole kfc-family-bucket-crotch thing is such a myth. xx

:haha:

OMG! Who even says that!? LOL

Ok, now i feel for some KFC... :shrug:


----------



## Terangela

I also felt tighter, but my DH can't tell the difference. I have had 3 babies all vaginal deliveries... I find I actually orgasm easier now I have better control down there and can hold myself tight for a long time when exercising her. ;) I didn't do any prep. But I also had small babies and fast deliveries. My push times were 45 min, 15 min and less than 5 min. My babies were 5lbs 5oz, and the boys were 6lbs 14oz each.


----------

